# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Babalu Released from UFC

## QuieTSToRM33

> Renato “Babalu” Sobral has been released from his UFC contract after his behavior in the recent fight with David Heath as confirmed by UFC president Dana White during a media conference call earlier today.
> 
> Much speculation has gone into the possible punishment for Sobral after his actions in which he held onto a fight ending choke even after referee Steve Mazzagatti tried to get the fighter to release the hold.
> 
> Babalu may have sunk himself in an even deeper hole by making his post fight comments in which he stated he wanted to “teach him a lesson,” referring to Heath and their heated verbal exchange at the weigh-ins the day prior.
> 
> Continued ...



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/...=4605&zoneid=2


Yes he held the choke longer than he should've ... but so did BJ to Jens.

Either way ... I believe there should've been some sort of sanction ... just not of this magnitude.

----------


## soo2bhuge

It's a shame that a great fighter like that does something stupid.

----------


## Quil

BJ didn't choke Jens unconscious...I think that's what ultimately did Babalu in.

----------


## soo2bhuge

There have been a few times where guys either held on too long or threw a few too many punches but I think with UFC becoming even more mainstream and especially with the whole steroid scandal going on, Dana and the commissions are trying to be a bit more tough. I agree that this is unsportsmanlike behavior but this standard should be applied to everyone from now on and I want to see how it'll play out.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> There have been a few times where guys either held on too long or threw a few too many punches but I think with UFC becoming even more mainstream and especially with the whole steroid scandal going on, Dana and the commissions are trying to be a bit more tough. I agree that this is unsportsmanlike behavior but this standard should be applied to everyone from now on and I want to see how it'll play out.


Agreed.

----------


## BAG0529

> There have been a few times where guys either held on too long or threw a few too many punches but I think with UFC becoming even more mainstream and especially with the whole steroid scandal going on, Dana and the commissions are trying to be a bit more tough. I agree that this is unsportsmanlike behavior but this standard should be applied to everyone from now on and I want to see how it'll play out.



Exactely, you need to win over the public. Anything those against the sport can point to which is negative, they will.

----------


## ftony

That's a strong message ...I guess a heavy fine would have been a problem considering the pay these guys get..

----------


## test_cyp

I finally seen this fight, and didn't think he held on that long. I don't believe that extra 2-3 seconds put him to sleep. BJ did the same thing to Jens as stated above. Very unfortunate that they let Babalu go.

----------


## Jojoe

That was a very bum thing to do. I personally think if ya go out of your way to hurt someone and make it personal you should be ready to deal with the punishment.

----------


## Logan13

> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/...=4605&zoneid=2
> 
> 
> Yes he held the choke longer than he should've ... but so did BJ to Jens.
> 
> Either way ... I believe there should've been some sort of sanction ... just not of this magnitude.


If Babalu was one of the top-ranked fighters, he would still be there. Unfortunately, he has fallen to "filler-fight" status.

----------


## abombing

That's a little extreme, especially since the commission didn't even suspend his license for it.

----------

